# Old Russian MWD kennel "Red Star"



## Maria Janota (Sep 24, 2009)

http://img.mail.ru/r/video2/player_...deo.my.mail.ru/mail/kotlowka/2092/$2276$0$983

There are few more, not sure if I should risk beeing accused of military spying or something


----------



## Maria Janota (Sep 24, 2009)

My mistake - it `s Ministry of Defence Kennel, not Red Star (they had RS kennel though)


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

that was pretty neat. I liked them ladder obstacles at like 1:40. looks like they had dogs for each venue but werent afraid to make a dog do more than one or two things.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

very cool....I like the fact that the dogs were trained to remove the explosive vests.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

thats good stuff


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW!!! I thought that was awesome!!! Another clip of REAL working dogs


!


Maria Janota said:


> http://img.mail.ru/r/video2/player_...deo.my.mail.ru/mail/kotlowka/2092/$2276$0$983
> 
> There are few more, not sure if I should risk beeing accused of military spying or something


----------



## Maria Janota (Sep 24, 2009)

This one is much longer:mrgreen: 

http://img.mail.ru/r/video2/player_v2.swf?par=http://content.video.my.mail.ru/mail/kotlowka/2092/$2275$0$1764


Check out the use of cats in training (19:13), must have had plenty of them.

Also liked handlers doing the obsctacles, that would make sport less popular


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thought I would be seeing more replies to these videos? I was interested to hear some thoughts. You know about all the fire and smoke and the dogs releasing and re biting the other arm and all that other silly stuff? Not enough drama here? 
I do think it’s fair to say “cats were injured in the making of this movie”


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> Thought I would be seeing more replies to these videos? I was interested to hear some thoughts. You know about all the fire and smoke and the dogs releasing and re biting the other arm and all that other silly stuff? Not enough drama here?
> I do think it’s fair to say “cats were injured in the making of this movie”



did you see that rotti switch arms in the truck? good stuff there!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I think that is what a rotti was supposed to be. There was a rotti that did a good jog with a three man guard when the bad guys ran. He was tugging on one of the guys hoods a bit to much but it was pretty cool. 
I was also wondering what they might be using the Newfoundland’s for? Did they ever do bite work?


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you for videos!!!


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

Newfoundland, Giant Schnauzer, Aierdele, Rotti used in development of Black Russian Terrier.


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

Actually, let's me correct myself: This is not a Newfoundland i. This is "Vodolaz" - cross Newfoundland with Caucasian Shepard.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

So that’s why you think its there?


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, I actually Russian and I can understand everything they saying in the movies. In 1957 they show 3 new breeds : Black Russian Terrier, Moscow Storozhevaya, Voldolaz. @ of them do not exist anymore. Black Russian Terrier recognized even by AKC.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ah, you understand what they are saying… nice


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

it is weird but I feel bad when I see these videos.. The breeds that were messed up breeding for looks. check out how these dog could do so many things. This also shows some real p.p. this video also reminds me of the conrad most book. it says how stick sureness is bad. great video.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

"In Soviet Union, dog get license for you"


----------



## Maria Janota (Sep 24, 2009)

Anna, I understand only a little bit, but didn`t they say at the begining, that Vodolaz and Aierdales were used for KS (Karulnaja Sluzba - kind of property guarding, with bitework and stuff)? Since it was Caucasian mix could have been for its teritorial instincts?

Rotties were awsome, sad how easyly those dogs`ve been destroyed.


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

For KS (Karulnaja Sluzba - kind of property guarding, with bitework and stuff) they use Caucasian, South-Russian ( white fluffy big dog looks like komandors) and Central-Asian Shepard. All 3 breeds aborigine breeds with good coat and territorial aggression. I beleive that all 3 breeds recognized by FCI.
However, because it was Soviet Union time , Russian Star Kennel felt pressure to breed Russian (Soviet Union) breeds : Vodolaz, Moscow Storozhevaya and Black Russian Terrier . That why they crossed breeds to come up with new breed. From this crosses only Black Russian Terrier recognizable all over the world now. To create Black Russian Terrier they imported Giant Schnauzers from East Germany These first giant schnauzers gave a line to Black Russian Terriers (all of them have these dogs in pedigrees) and Giant Schnauzers (pure-breeds) in Soviet Union.
All these crosses and pure breed were expected to do bite work. But long haired dogs were preferred because of cold weather in Russia. 
The most popular breed was East European Shepard. Russian name to GSD. Because they didn't want anything with name "German" after Worl War 2.
By the way, Airedale Terrier was official working breed in Russia. Giant Schnauzers too. But after Soviet Union collapsed a lot of dogs with show line were imported from the West and basically they lost all working population. Same think happened with GSD. Now, of course, they do have working and show lines like the rest of the world. Keep in mind that at Soviet Union time the dog registry wasn't FCI . All breeding , show and working competitions were organized by special clubs under army umbrella.
Basically, "vodolaz" didn't come out aggressive. Moscow Storozhevaya - cross of Caucasian (CAO) and Saintbernard also didn't keep aggressiveness of CAO. I believe they were trying to get a dog that would be handler social, easy to train and at the same time aggressive. This is didn't work. Black Russian Terrier , however, come out pretty good. Dogs were very aggressive , trainable and with a lot of hair. Currently, in our time , they do use CAO for territorial protections and for everything else GSD. In some places you still can find other breeds including Black Russian Terrier, Giant Schnauzers .


----------



## Maria Janota (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Anna! I`m positive they do have good service dogs nowadays, probably lot of mals and GSD`s. It`s depressing though how those schnauzers and rots differed from todays showlines. 
Same thing with East Germany I belive, they had a huge GSD breeding program, that`s been almost washed by show trends in short time.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice videos. I liked the way the systematically trained dogs and found the best traits to create the type of working dogs they needed. Selective breeding is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> As far as I am concerned it was just another one of their "COLD WAR" propoganda films!!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Phil Dodson said:


> > As far as I am concerned it was just another one of their "COLD WAR" propoganda films!!


Eh, and the USA only ever produced truthful non-propaganda documentaries, I suppose... 
It is still valuable as a historical document, regardless of it's intent.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Young lady unless you have been there done that, stood inches from them and waited for the word to go don't talk about something you have "NO Knowledge about!!


----------

